# Converting Ableton Live files to Studio One... How?



## Alohabob (Jul 4, 2017)

I just couldn't get into Ableton so I got Studio One 3. I would like to move a few pieces I started from AL to 21st. Everything I've done is with midi and there are some midi fx that the notes pass thru like Liquid Notes, Liquid Music and some Ableton arps. 

I'm guessing that I need to export each midi instrument individually then import them back into S1. For the midi fx would I need to play that instrument and record the processed midi to another track then export that one? 

One of my songs uses Rhodope choir and word building. How would something like that be converted? 

Anything else I'm missing?

Thanks


----------



## samphony (Jul 5, 2017)

I would export a midi file plus render the master and individual tracks as audio. 
Open the Midi file in S1 to recreate the song. Add exported audio as needed and the master audio file as guide. 

Get creative with rendered audio assets from Ableton in S1.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 5, 2017)

export the stems and midi files from ableton . you can export all your stems at the same time but exporting midi has to be done individually.


----------



## Alohabob (Jul 5, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> export the stems and midi files from ableton . you can export all your stems at the same time but exporting midi has to be done individually.


That's, unfortunately, what I was thinking. I have no stems, just all midi.

What about a way to export the state of the instrument? For example, I was using Shreddage on one song. When I imported the midi into S1 I had to then recreate that instrument. Then after playing it I found that all the settings I had in Shreddage had to be manually recreated. Is there a way that I could have saved the state of that instrument, I guess like a preset, and reloaded that?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 6, 2017)

Can you open the Ableton project , save the kontakt instance of Shreddage as a new preset , then open it in Studio One and use the midifile with it?


----------

